# Shelby straight bar w/ hanging tank (reveal yours)



## John Gailey (Nov 4, 2019)

When I acquired this, I was under the impression it is reasonably rare.  I saw a couple pictures while researching but not a whole bunch after that.
If you got'em, how about showin' them.  Cheers


----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2019)

seems like early crank and sprocket and tank and late guard and light- very Interesting!  Photo of badge?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> When I acquired this, I was under the impression it is reasonably rare.  I saw a couple pictures while researching but not a whole bunch after that.
> If you got'em, how about showin' them.  Cheers
> 
> View attachment 1090588
> ...



Love these! Pretty sure there aren't too many out there. I know @mrg and @JAF/CO have them. Kinda like non-Chevy Tri 5's...I dig non-Schwinn straight bars


----------



## John Gailey (Nov 4, 2019)

bike said:


> seems like early crank and sprocket and tank and late guard and light- very Interesting!  Photo of badge?



No image, but it is a Flying Cloud (with a ship)
No real mystery with light, have a torpedo but the one shown looks funky.  Also have two rear racks w/ and without arms.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

I have heard about 5 but have only seen 3, I’m sure there’s a few hiding out there.


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 4, 2019)

here is picture of mine


Jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 4, 2019)

Here is a couple more pics badged an airman







Jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for revealing yours, Jim.  There gotta be others.
New light on mine.
Let's see another straight bar w/ tank, folks


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2019)

Mine is not tanked, but it may have been originally.  You can find it ridden hard in the WBDYRT thread.  "T" serial number early Shelby that I heavily modified. 
Badged _Shelby Flyer._  I still have the original phone dial crankset for it somewhere..


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's mine. Just got it from a friend last month. It's making friends with my other shelbys.


----------



## littleman (Nov 10, 2019)

Eagle 






tomcat peterson said:


> Here's mine. Just got it from a friend last month. It's making friends with my other shelbys.View attachment 1092782
> 
> View attachment 1092784



H


----------



## John Gailey (Nov 10, 2019)

Great bikes guys.  Thanks for sharing your Shelbys.  I imagine there are still a couple out there.  How about some of you Shelby gurus contributing.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 10, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> Great bikes guys.  Thanks for sharing your Shelbys.  I imagine there are still a couple out there.  How about some of you Shelby gurus contributing.



I've been told there are 6 known to exist.  Mine is known to the shelby experts. I'm just the new caretaker of it. It will be interesting to see how many show up here.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2019)

Maybe.  Frame/fork/stem& bars correct?   Not mine.



Possibly.  Maybe not. Not mine but strange nonetheless. Fork looks added.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 11, 2019)

This one belongs to jeremy Kienetz.  He gave me permission to post pics of his project since he's not on here.  It's coming along nicely.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't know who this one belongs to, not mine. Pics found on line. May be pieced together? But it should be counted.


----------



## John Gailey (Nov 12, 2019)

Who is claiming ownership of that last one?
This is great guys, now we're gettin' somewhere.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 12, 2019)

I am very interested in these bikes' serial numbers...I posted mine, can you guys provide a picture of yours also?  What is also interesting about these frames is that most (if not all) have the big & long seatpost clamp with no pause between the top of the seat tube and the top tube...for some reason my frame does..


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 12, 2019)

Shelby did sell the straight bars without tanks.


----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2019)

I think that's 5 by my count, the blue one is in my original count and black tank looks like one Jim sold ( tank only ) a while back but the rusty one under restoration is new to me.


tomcat peterson said:


> I don't know who this one belongs to, not mine. Pics found on line. May be pieced together? But it should be counted.View attachment 1094553
> 
> View attachment 1094554


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2019)

The black tank bike is a friend of mine. He added the tank from Jim Jaf/Co, rack is incorrect and seat but...it also has the earlier rain gutter fenders on it.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2019)

Here's an old black and white photo of one that was hand colored back in the day.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2019)

And a 1938 hardware catalog page showing the tank model.


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 17, 2019)

It's been about a month since the last post and I was wondering if anybody scrounged up another one.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 17, 2019)

I desire one


----------



## iswingping (May 24, 2021)

I’ll bring a post back from the dead.  I’ve got a Caddy badged one with a late 39 Morrow hub on it.


----------



## John Gailey (May 24, 2021)

Not familiar with the invisible tank.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2021)

Tanked or not, these Shelby straightbars seem to be on the rare side.


----------



## SKPC (May 24, 2021)

Yes FM....Overlooked for sure and only two(three?) so far with Shelby, Ohio badges.   38-39 all?  Ads and print data show a riser stem and a moto stem which is interesting.


----------



## iswingping (May 24, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Not familiar with the invisible tank.



Lol. 
invisible floating rack and strut rods, too.


----------



## iswingping (May 24, 2021)

SKPC said:


> I am very interested in these bikes' serial numbers...I posted mine, can you guys provide a picture of yours also?  What is also interesting about these frames is that most (if not all) have the big & long seatpost clamp with no pause between the top of the seat tube and the top tube...for some reason my frame does..



Mine starts T735XXX and has the same seat post clamp as yours.  Eclipse hub shell stamped I-3.


----------



## SKPC (May 25, 2021)

Thanks for this!  Another "T" serial number.  There are not many.   It will add valuable information to the Shelby database, especially your frame.  It exactly matches my yellow Flyer construct.  If you could provide me a pic of the actual serial number in total it would be great.


----------



## Miguel Puente (Oct 14, 2021)

Putting my straight bar back together, lived an exiting life as a BMX for about a year.


----------

